# Changes at www.Pigeons.com



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

To all members of Pigeons.com

Changes in the Wind!

Pigeons.com name has changed to: 
http://www.pigeon-life.net 

The Pigeons.com identity is being changed to better reflect what this site has evolved into - the protection and care of pigeons on this planet. My vision is to shift the focus even more so and to that end I have a few changes planned that I'd like to share with you.

First, the website will soon be redesigned to reflect this emphasis. 

The site name will be changed to www.Pigeon-Life.net - I have reserved several additional domain names to make sure people and search engines will continue to find us. Pigeonlife.net, Pigeonlife.com and Pigeon-Life.com.
My intention is to rebrand the site as www.Pigeon-Life.net and would appreciate your help in keeping the new brand representation pure. 

The Pigeon-Talk Forum was not so long ago reorganized to support this vision. Consequently the format, design and philosophy will continue as it is today.

We will be sending out e-mail to all members regarding this name and location change, but in the mean time, we would appreciate all of your help in getting the word out. 

I also want to thank you each for your dedication and contributions to the daily cause and success of this web site. The site has achieved truly amazing results on behalf of pigeons and those who love them, the world over, thanks to all of you.

We have truly become a Pigeon-Life Net. 

Pigeons Forever.
BigBird
Carl


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Carl,


My address bar has always read "pigeons.biz" and not .com

At his moment, it reads, to be precise - 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14705

Ummmm...so, this is confuseing for me...

Lol...

Thanks though, for letting us know...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Hi Phil,
Yes, we also have the domain name Pigeons.biz however, our future goals will be to call our web site pigeon-life.net.

We are the life-net for all pigeons.

Pigeons.biz is just another link to the web site.

Regards,

Carl


----------

